# Bandsaw jig for dovetails



## Mutts (17 Nov 2010)

Anyone know how to make a jig that uses the T fence slide on the saw table of a bandsaw to cut dovetails as referred to in the latest Furniture and Cabinet mag page 70? I've studied the photos but cannot figure out how the jig works.


----------



## Shultzy (17 Nov 2010)

Read this, It'll give you a few pointers

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/new- ... ails%20jig


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Nov 2010)

Hi Matt
The information you are looking for is described in detail, with all the plans for the relevant jigs, in my DVD Workshop Essentials 5 - Bandsaw Jigs and Advanced Techniques.

You'll need a well set bandsaw and a fine blade. I use 1/16" blades from Hamilton Edge, they are like a coping saw blade. You can have your DTs symmetrical and regular or asymmetric and varied and best of all, you can cut them as fine as the blade, just like doing it by hand, so they really do look hand cut, only with no gaps.

Follow my signature for more details.

HTH
Steve


----------

